# fluval FX5/6 vs. fluval g6 vs. sump



## wsharp (Jun 8, 2013)

what one would you guys recommend for a 120G tank? all i have on it is 2 HOT magnums 250, i was looking to upgrade cause my tank is always looking a little bit cloudy

i have never used or seen a talk with one used, so all your help would be great thanks, wade :help:


----------



## Jester946 (Mar 30, 2013)

Buddy has a G6...Always having issues. A quick amazon search, and you'll be explained the constant problems. The Fx5/6 had issues with micro bubbles, traced back to a seal.

Mine is working great.


----------



## wsharp (Jun 8, 2013)

i was thinking i was gona go with the fx6 seeing as all of those filters are just about the same price give or take about $20 

but i just wanted more insite and reviews from people on here to see what you guys/gals had to think about them


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

Don' have a Fluval so I can't comment on them. I am currently running a Rena xp3 on a 125g and love it. Quiet and lots of room for media. Has great flow and comes with several options like spray bar and such. Was running 2 HOT magnums and it was a constant chore to keep the filters working at peak performance (cleaning every other week) vs. cleaning once every couple of months with the Rena.


----------



## wsharp (Jun 8, 2013)

will keep that in consideration... ive never used a rena before, is that all ur using? or still both hot magnums as well??


----------



## wsharp (Jun 8, 2013)

anyone else using any of these big filters?


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm using the rena xp3 for filtration and 2 powerheads with sponges to help with circulation. So far it is working out great.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Had a G6 and a G3 for years. Never had a problem with either. Great filters. Very reliable, very easy to maintain. The pre-filter is likely to clog on a heavily planted tank quickly. Mine needs to be changed weekly, which takes 2 minutes to do. I have multiple cartridges and just replace when necessary and clean the old one when I get around to it. Flow stays high, water crystal clear.

For full maintenance, it's easier than the XP, or Eheim 2076 that I had previously because the gasket seats much more securely and the locks are much more positive and sturdy than other canisters.

The G3 Pre-filter is only changed once every 4-6 months. It's a less heavily planted tank, but still has a heavy fish load. No problems ever.

The only challenge with the G6 for your application is throughput. I think it would be borderline fir a 120. Having said that, a single canister of any kind is borderline for a heavily loaded 120. My G6 has more flow than the equivalent Rena and Eheim because flow is always at max since the pre-filter is so easy to maintain. In the other, traditional designs, the filters clog gradually over time, So flow is below max most of the time.

FX5/6 would be good, but they are big, heavy filters to lift out of a cabinet while full of water. Not so easy to maintain. The Gs are fast and easy compared to all equivalent models. 

You might want to consider a sump for large capacity and ease of maintenance.


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

Interesting thread. Owned a fx5 on my 125 for about 4 years. Had the micro bubble problem so finally I tinkered with everything, including taking off the motor and cleaning the impeller, big mistake. After that it was noisy as hell. So I tinkered more. Eventually the thing died. I read that if you don't put the motor back on exactly it will do what happened to me above. That was 6 months ago. Got a sunsun and imo its a peice of crap. I've been complimating what to do next. I've been thinking about a Rena but afraid it's just going to be like a SunSun. I liked the filtering of the fx5 did but afraid of repeating history.


----------



## wsharp (Jun 8, 2013)

any other input on a good filter for a120 gallon tank??


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

A sump.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## manlyfan76 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ive had a FX5 for years and the no probs on the 150G. Ive pulled the motor/ impeller out and back in no problem. Was thinking of replacing the impeller just because its 3 yrs old not but thats just general maintenance stuff. Cleaning is easy enough but i only clean the sponge as required. Had a resun and they should be called crappy leaking filter. Just bought a 2nd hand 2217 for the Peppermint Bristlenose tank because they have a good wrap.


----------



## wsharp (Jun 8, 2013)

i would sump but what size tank would i need for this? and i dont know anything about sumps and dont want to spend a poop tons on one...

more info on sumps would be sweet


----------



## wsharp (Jun 8, 2013)

would a 29G tank be big enough for a sump on this tank??


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

I had 2 Rena xp3 on my 125 but had some dead spots so I replaced it with a FX5 and made a DIY spray bar to go the whole length of the tank , no more dead spots and tank is always clear.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Like NJAB stated, the FX5 is one heavy * when it's full of water. I have shut off valves hard plumbed into the lines and i shut off the intake and then remove it from the filter while it's running, thus drawing in air while it empties the filter water into the tank. When it's almost empty, i shut off the output and unplug it. Voila, a near empty canister. I've run my FX5 on a 180 since 2007 with 0 issues.
I did do a couple of mods to improve flow, i replace the intake with a longer clog-proof piece of pvc, and replaced the output nozzles with a spray bar. It's also plumbed to do the work during water changes.


----------



## wsharp (Jun 8, 2013)

so i take it no one really has the new fx6 yet? ive been looking for reviews for a few days now and havnt for much about any possible leaks or flaws with it... 

i know they are about the same price and havent heard much bad about the fx5 but i havent heard anything about the fx6 yet


----------



## wsharp (Jun 8, 2013)

i have been reading up on how sumps work sense i got home... but idk if the 29G tank would be big enough for a sump on a 120? please help..

also if anyone have any pictures of sump pumps or drawings of sumps that would be great so i can get some ideas


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

How big of a sump i would plan is, what you intend on putting in the 120 for livestock. Dont base the sump just for plants, base the sump size for how much biofiltration your aiming for based on what livestock you intend to keep if any, but also the size of the pump your going to keep in it is another factor which will be based on your flow rate wanted, and chosen. 

There's several factors that are needed to complete a answer. What is our vision for this 120?


----------



## wsharp (Jun 8, 2013)

its going to be a semi planted tank with 5 angle fish in it and 2 grourps on tetras about 20 per group and 4 cory cats. and possible 3 german blue rams and 3 bolivian rams

and i have no flow rate set in mind yet as its just an idea vs the fx5 or fx6

and thats it for fish... sorry i have no previous tanks with sumps nor have i seen a tank with a sump besides at a fish store ask any questions you need to and ill answer that as best as i can


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Whats the bottom inside dimension of the stand? Canisters are nice, and they are quiet, but if your ok with a little noise sumps do offer more options for biological filtration, mechanical, and can act as a secondary tank. As an example after my next move in the next month or 2 i'm going to set up my 180 again, and use a 75g as a sump instead of a 55g i used before, and make a area for shrimp, and freshwater clams, plants. 

I've never been a fan of the fx5 over a eheim personally as i've read some damn good debates over too much flow actually hurts biological filtration, and the fx5 does have a ton of flow. I've read some good reviews from fx6 users on my cichlid forum, havnt seen one or used one personally, but the feedback does come from people who i think have good input on things. 

Was that 220 tetras per group x2 you said?


----------



## wsharp (Jun 8, 2013)

lol sorry 20 per school (now fixed) and the inside dimension is about 40x20 inches... 

i dont mind a little noise as now im using 2 HOT magnums on the tank and they are a bit noisey... although it is right next to my bed and id like the least amount of noise as possible which is why im leaning toward an fx6


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

haha ok, i was thinking to myself damn, 440 tetras, yeah your going to need some serious filtration haha i'm not sure if thats going to work lol. 
If you go sump a 65g would fit given the stand is high enough. The 65g is 36 7/8 x 19 x 24 5/8 or a 50 gallon 36 7/8 x 19 x 19 5/8. A 40 breeder would fit as well but it's short 36 3/16 x 18 1/4 x 16 15/16.

If it's next to your bed then yeah, canister is prob your best bet.


----------



## wsharp (Jun 8, 2013)

alright thanks for the info on tank sizes... 

if i dont here much reviews about the fx6 i might just jump in and buy one and take the risk haha =p


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=255521

If it helps any. There was a lot of threads talking about it.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Sump is good filtration w/o a doubt. It keeps the water level consistent in the display, increases overall water volume, allows you to hide all equipment in it, and can be very modular, adding removing equipment as needed. The downsides are cost, setup and accessibility. A sump needs to be planned and setup correctly to avoid floods, most canisters are plug n go. You also would need to buy each component separately (pump, tubing, media etc).


----------



## wsharp (Jun 8, 2013)

money isnt much or a problem as i already have about $800 in just the stand and canopy... i think i will invest in the fx6 thought... ive heard nothing but good about it so far and it looking really nice, should be able to keep water clean very easy and have good water movement


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I would go with dual g6s then, the electronic monitoring (flow, TDS (converted) temp) is sweet. easier to clean too.


----------



## rickey (May 27, 2013)

Well designed SUMP, no comparison IMHO

Rick


----------



## wsharp (Jun 8, 2013)

i think i will be going with a single FX6 with my 2 hot magnum 250's on the tank as well should be plenty on circulation...i will make a spray bar for the fx6 going from one side of the tank to the other out of pvc probably 1/2 ID should have a good even flow id think


----------

